# Hartwell Tournament



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2021)

just thought some might be interested.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 19, 2021)

If many come, it will be a parking nightmare!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 20, 2021)

I agree with Thunderhead. That park isn’t very big with limited parking. I’m also scratching my head over the 8:00am launch.


----------



## BASS175 (Aug 21, 2021)

And 1:00 weigh in


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 21, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> I agree with Thunderhead. That park isn’t very big with limited parking. I’m also scratching my head over the 8:00am launch.



yeah, if they get 20 tow vehicles it will be crowded.


----------



## Jdmb123 (Sep 21, 2021)

Anyone know what it took to win?


----------

